# Verwendung pdfbox in Maven-Projekt in Eclipse



## Raphalon (15. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

zum Überführen von pdf-Dokumenten nach txt möchte ich pdfbox verwenden. Hierzu möchte ich, wie in Apache PDFBox - PDFBox - Dependencies angegeben, auf Maven zurückgreifen. Da ich damit aber noch nichts gemacht habe, weiß ich nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Allgemein habe ich in das Maven-Manual eingelesen. Da steht aber erstens nichts von Eclipse und zweitens erscheint es mir als Neuling nicht in allen Punkten verständlich (kein "Hands-on").

Konkret habe ich Eclipse installiert und darin das Maven Plugin installiert. Muß ich jetzt ein "Maven Projekt" anlegen? Wenn ich z.B. dann unter ("Select an Archetype") als Catalog "http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/" angebe und nach der groupID org.apache.pdfbox suche, wird nichts gefunden. Vermutlich ist das dann nicht die richtige Vorgehensweise.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße,

Raphalon


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2011)

Maven lernt mal nicht mal so nebenbei, wirst länger brauchen um Maven zu verstehen als um dein Projekt umzusetzen.

Welches "Maven Manual" meinst du?
Die, die ich kenne, sind allesamt "hands-on", aber Eclipse hat damit nix zu tun.
Es gibt auche in Buch über das m2eclipse Plugin, kannst mal googeln, aber dort wird Maven nicht erklärt.

Ansosnten:
Es reicht wenn die dependency in der pom eingetragen ist.


----------



## kama (15. Feb 2011)

Hi,

schau mal hier nach:

Da gibt es eine menge Lesestoff....
Books | Sonatype

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaisae


----------



## Raphalon (15. Feb 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Habe doch nochmal gegoogelt und mit Maven on Eclipse Tutorial auch eine brauchbare Kurz-Anleitung gefunden. Habe mal junit und auch pdfbox hinzugefügt, doch sagt mir maven: "Missing artifact org.apache.pdfboxdfbox:jar:0.8.0-incubating:test". Das pom.xml ist mit einem roten Kreuz versehen. Was müßte ich hier noch ändern?

Ja, die manuals (z.B. maven-definitive-guide_de.pdf) sind hands-on, aber nur von der Kommandozeile weg. Und wie Du mir schreibst, wird es wohl länger brauchen, um dafür ein Verständnis zu entwickeln.


----------

